

Ask HN: Bitcoin Faucets - dtlyst

if one site gives 1000 satoshi every hour (you have to insert captcha text) ; to earn 1 bitcoin (100,000,000 satoshi) you need 100,000 hours, approximately 4166 days (11,5 years). Who is trying to earn free bitcoin from these sites?
======
Fastidious
They are made for two reasons, one they volunteer, one obvious: 1) Show
beginners how does it feels to "own" fractions of bitcoin (educative?), 2)
Make money. The second is accomplished by advertising, very heavy advertising.

Needless is to say, it is mainly an advertising pit, and the only one making
real money is the one running the "faucet."

~~~
dtlyst
yes, i can understand that faucet owner always wins but i am curious about
user's profile. i just really want to interview with a faucet owner about
user's profile, behaviours, profit, etc..

~~~
27182818284
...Then ask faucet owners? Reach out to them via email or whatever their
preferred contact method is.

